# Finally



## beachy (Oct 27, 2013)

After waiting 40 years I have started my garage. First week of lockdown I said to the wife ' I am going outside, I might be a while'. I smashed the old shed and wall down, got the excavator in and removed 40t of old garden and wall. Blockwork up, roller door ordered and roof on next.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Excellent :thumb: 

Pictures of all your hard work ?


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Guess you’re at least 41 yr old then.&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339; Lusting after a decent garage as a toddler no doubt.&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## beachy (Oct 27, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> Excellent :thumb:
> 
> Pictures of all your hard work ?


I have to work out how to upload some photos. Viewing off my phone


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

beachy said:


> I have to work out how to upload some photos. Viewing off my phone


Use tapatalk and upload directly :thumb:


----------



## beachy (Oct 27, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> Excellent :thumb:
> 
> Pictures of all your hard work ?


Here you go, sorry for the delay, thanks for the upload advice.

































































Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good - looks a nice size as well :thumb:


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## beachy (Oct 27, 2013)

Nick-ST said:


> Very nice!


Got her watertight today. Just the door,window,painting and finishing touches


----------



## beachy (Oct 27, 2013)

beachy said:


> Got her watertight today. Just the door,window,painting and finishing touches


Just about finished. Just some lighting and power. Cant paint the floor for another 3 months.
















Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Great work I hate ti ask the dreaded question however I'm looking into a garage in the next few years and have been trying to estimate cost, im not expecting you to tell me how much it cost but maybe an idea? plus or minus 10k

Thanks


----------



## beachy (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply. I have been ultra careful and pulled in one or two favours. Bang on £8k. Just the rendering to complete.


----------



## beachy (Oct 27, 2013)

\Rian said:


> Great work I hate ti ask the dreaded question however I'm looking into a garage in the next few years and have been trying to estimate cost, im not expecting you to tell me how much it cost but maybe an idea? plus or minus 10k
> 
> Thanks


Just the rendering to finish.
















Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Very impressive.
You'll be spending many a happy hour in there by the looks of it :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good. :thumb:


----------

